# Stacking presets??



## ghosthunter (May 11, 2013)

Is it possible to stack presets on top of each other? What I mean is this: In Color Efex Pro you can add a preset or effect then click a + symbol to add another preset or effect on top of the one you just done so for example you could do a bleach bypass then add a mono effect then contrast etc etc. Can a similar thing be done with the presets in LR?


----------



## Tony Jay (May 11, 2013)

I don't do this personally but there is no reason one can't.
Why not give it a bash and then report back to the forum!

Tony Jay


----------



## ghosthunter (May 11, 2013)

What i mean is, Is there a button or something to add a different preset on top of another preset that you have just assigned to the image?


----------



## Tony Jay (May 11, 2013)

Short answer - no.

Tony Jay


----------



## erro (May 11, 2013)

Yes, you just assign one preset, then the next and so on. However, if two presets adjust the same slider, it is the last preset that will determine the sliders position.

Presets set sliders to specific positions. So if preset 1 set exposure to +1 and preset 2 sets exposure to +0,5, then the photo will get +0,5 (not +1,5).


----------



## ghosthunter (May 11, 2013)

Right, got it. Thanks for the replies. Perhaps this could be a feature in a future update?


----------



## greenview (May 16, 2013)

yes, of course it is possible. what you need is just a tool. maybe you can try panorama maker which i have used for almost 2 years. its 360 panorama is amazing and attracting. it creates panoramas like professionals in easier way. besides, it can make 3d panorama.


----------

